# Bowl From Board experiment WIP



## loz (13 May 2009)

OK,

So I thought i might give this whole Bowl from a board idea a go !

So i used a 3 mil parting tool to plunge cut into the board at 4 equal marks, at approx 45 degrees.







See how they stack up and i have enough overhang to glue - turns out i have just shy of an inch so should be plenty !






Glue her up - my clamps only reached doen a few layers, so the whole lot was weighted from above with a dumbell overnight !










This morning with clamps removed.











I hop eto get some more done on this tonight or tommorow.

Hope it wont explode on me !

Loz


----------



## John. B (13 May 2009)

Loz, this ought to be interesting.
Ply is not really the first choice to turn normally, and then usually only the very best quality birch.
waiting for the next pics with great anticipation.

John. B


----------



## Paul.J (13 May 2009)

Looks an interesting experiment Loz,but as John says these sort of pieces you use best Birch multi ply,which as more layers and is glued together better.It looks like you have used WPB Ply which isn't the best and does delaminate pretty easy so just be very careful when turning as some parts might fly off.


----------



## Jenx (13 May 2009)

Be really interesting to see what comes out of that in the end, Loz !
Interesting Experiment ! 

Good luck - lets hope it works well ! 8) 8)


----------



## Bodrighy (13 May 2009)

I've seen afew things made from plywood and they were very effective. Not tried it myself so look forward to this experiment with interest

Pete


----------



## loz (13 May 2009)

It could either be the biggest wood explosion my workshop has seen - or turn out quite nice 

Lets just say i'll be wearing a full face mask, plus my leather welding apron over my smock !

I think im going to have to turn a seperate "finished " foot with a recess first and then glue this on, only just occured to me i wont be able to reverse mount this to finish the current base as i have to swing my head around to get it on ! 


Loz


----------



## loz (13 May 2009)

Paul.J":4mfzatvg said:


> Looks an interesting experiment Loz,but as John says these sort of pieces you use best Birch multi ply,which as more layers and is glued together better.It looks like you have used WPB Ply which isn't the best and does delaminate pretty easy so just be very careful when turning as some parts might fly off.



The only ply i had was FREE Ply ;-)

I'f things start getting too hairy i'll stop.


----------



## wizer (13 May 2009)

very interesting Loz. As you say, it's an experiment, you don't want to try this first with a plank of pink ivory 

Very interested in the outcome as I have quite a few boards that could get this treatment.


----------



## mikec (13 May 2009)

Very interested in the outcome *Loz* I have a plank of beautiful quilted maple that I have had for about 5 years, just haven't found a project that deserves it.

This would be a very economical use of premium timber.

Mike C


----------



## Lightweeder (13 May 2009)

Clever idea. Fingers crossed - not while you're turning though 8) 8)


----------



## loz (13 May 2009)

OK, 

So iv'e tonight only turned a foot - again from Ply, with a recessed spigot for me to grab. Not too pretty, but functional, Currently glued up - so ill add a pic in the am.

Its raised the bottom some, being the same dia as the existing base, so will make the bowl now flare out some. ( if it holds together at 400 rpm ! ) 



Loz


----------



## loz (13 May 2009)

Lightweeder":1dkiqudb said:


> Clever idea.



Someone elses very clever idea i'm afraid ! I can't recall who was doing it this way now - but it's very similar to Bob Hamiltons version, only he used a bandsaw to cut the rings out, where i used a parting tool on the lathe.

( and Bob has a rather fetching tongue and groove effect - and its segmented ) Where as mine will probably just end up in segments in flight !



http://bobhamswwing.com/Articles/economy/TRUE ECONOMY.htm


----------



## stevebuk (13 May 2009)

good luck mate, fingers crossed..


----------



## Richard Findley (13 May 2009)

Hi Loz,

I will follow this with interest. I've heard of the idea before but never experimented or even seen it done! 

This ply should be ok. There will probably be the odd small void in it and it will blunt your tools like nothing else but best of luck with it!!

Oh yeah, watch out for splinters, they'll go bad on you if you get them so be aware!!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## miles_hot (13 May 2009)

I'm confused - when you were clamping it I would have expected the required forces to be the other way around - when I saw the clamps I would have expected them to collapse the structure not force it together... What am I missing?


----------



## loz (13 May 2009)

miles_hot":1vgor6vj said:


> I'm confused - when you were clamping it I would have expected the required forces to be the other way around - when I saw the clamps I would have expected them to collapse the structure not force it together... What am I missing?



Hi Miles,

Each ring is flat, and overlaps the one below by almost an inch so the clamps from top and bottom push the rigs together,

My clapms were to small to surround all though - only the top 3 rings, i had to add some weight to the top also.

hope iv'e explained correctly.


----------



## Turn It In (14 May 2009)

Hi Loz, 
I hope you don't produce flying saucers!! 
Should be a nice project and you will probably get a textured finish that you can fill the voids with something or other. 
I look forward to a sucessful result, good luck. 
Regards, 
Ian


----------



## loz (14 May 2009)

Base glued on,

Not pretty but will do the job. Had to recess a spigot as i wont be able to reverse this bowl when finished due to its size.

Loz


----------



## mrs. sliver (14 May 2009)

I saw some turned ply a while back and it looked really good! I can't wait to see how it turns out .. But HEY ...... let's be careful out there! :lol:


----------



## bobham (14 May 2009)

Looking good, Loz! I have never tried the parting tool technique for making the rings, but there is (or used to be) a commercial tool available for making bowls and vessels that way. It is called the Ringmaster ( http://www.ringmastertool.com/ ). There is a fellow on another forum I frequent that has put together a tutorial on building this kind of blank starting with a segmented disk that can generate some very interesting patterns: http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/sh ... hp?t=18252

With regard to the plywood, be prepared to re-sharpen often. Manufactured wood panels are hard on cutting edges. 

Take care
Bob


----------



## Lightweeder (14 May 2009)

mrs. sliver":3vhz62gj said:


> I saw some turned ply a while back and it looked really good! I can't wait to see how it turns out .. But HEY ...... let's be careful out there! :lol:



Nice one Mrs S :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (14 May 2009)

turn it, turn it, turn it, turn it   :lol:


----------



## duncanh (14 May 2009)

I've been meaning to try this for a while but never quite got round to it.

My only thought - be careful not to expand the jaws too much. I'd be a little worried about glue joints within the ply separating, so stop regularly to ensure everything's holding together well

Duncan


----------



## Bodrighy (15 May 2009)

These can look really good so hopefully we will be seeing a masterpiece Loz. Have you seen this? 

Pete


----------



## loz (15 May 2009)

Bodrighy":2vion84b said:


> These can look really good so hopefully we will be seeing a masterpiece Loz. Have you seen this?
> 
> Pete



LOL - no pressure then ! - they are fabulous !


----------



## loz (15 May 2009)

Morning !, 

Ok Well my spigot recessed lasted seconds, ( crossgrain Spigots on plywood do not work ) so had to expand chuck into the recess itself which held ok. 

Once chucked the thing wasn't as true as i expected so took a little while to get it running balanced. 

Most of the work was just cutting back the 90 degree edges that the rings give, so they were flush, then resorted to the scraper to get everything smooth. - The bowl gouge was useless on this, the Ply ( this ply ) is not wood and just seems to tear off in varying amounts ! 

apologies for the photo quality. I took these last night in a hurry as i wanted to continue. I have filled the voids you see here with Plastic Wood that has dryed overnight. And so i can sand this off tonight, and maybe put a finish on it. - Might be monday before i can get finished pics up. 

I'm fairly happy with it so far - as an experiment. I would love to do it with some real wood -  

Oh ! I measure it - its 15 inch dia by 5 inch tall - the walls are about 6 or 7 mil - was afraid to go thinner, but the foot is an inch thick - i just couldn't reach with my gouge off the DML tool rest.


----------



## Lightweeder (15 May 2009)

Loz - many congratulations from me =D> =D> =D> =D> I think you deserve credit for perseverance, for the idea in the first place, and for the result. I think it's absolutely brilliant


----------



## Bodrighy (15 May 2009)

I really like this. The shape and general style of the wood make it look very sort of bambooey and light. As you said perhaps worth doing with some decent ply.

Pete


----------



## Jenx (15 May 2009)

8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: Well Done Loz .... love it ! Thats turned out really well... very impressed ! Worth the effort !

Nice one ! :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## loz (15 May 2009)

Thanks Guys n Gal !

I'll try and get it sanded down tonight and get maybe an oil finish on it. Then get some decent pics done.

.........

Questions about Plywood though. This stuff i found at work, the lid off a crate a server arrived in, is a pipper really. spilinters rather than cuts - its cheap isn't it - looks like dust glued together to be honest !

The other Ply ( birch ) can be bought at hardware stores like b&q ?
Is it expensive ? ( its only plywood ! ) 
Will the birch plywood cut better, ( like normal wood ? ) and hold together ?


I fancy making some vases and other shaped bowls ( Thanks the link Pete ! )


----------



## wizer (15 May 2009)

Loz the stuff from B&Q is better but will still have voids. Even the standard Birch Ply from a general sheet supplier will have voids. You need to go for the really expensive stuff to ensure it will be free of voids. My last look that stuff was £60-70 a board :shock: :?


----------



## loz (15 May 2009)

wizer":1gtepod3 said:


> My last look that stuff was £60-70 a board :shock: :?



Wow. I really had no idea ! - I though Ply was just cheap fake wood.


----------



## wizer (15 May 2009)

The really good stuff is used structurally. It's real layers of veneer which are laminated in alternated grain direction.

Have a go with a bit of B&Q stuff. It will be infinitely better than the packing material you used. The odd void can be filled or left depending on how it looks.


----------



## mrs. sliver (15 May 2009)

That is very effective Loz! as pete said bamboo looking, proper oriental! 
Well done on this experiment!! =D> 


yet another thing on my 'must try' list....pipper! #-o


----------



## Paul.J (15 May 2009)

Well done Loz.That as turned out very well  
Nice shape to it.
The cabinet grade ply is very expensive,as Tom says.
I was quoted £60 for an 8'x4'x3/4" a few years ago.
There is some Chinese ply you can get which is supposed to be good quality at about £30 a sheet.
Try and have a look at John Hunnex's work.He as done some nice ply pieces.


----------



## miles_hot (16 May 2009)

I was having a dumb moment - thanks for the explanation. Does this method work well for solid wood or do you end up with a bunch of lines looking odd?

Miles


----------



## mark sanger (16 May 2009)

Hi Loz

Good work. You can get coloured ply which I have seen used and works well. Although I do not know where ot get it from, but I am sure the net would yield the info.


----------



## Lightweeder (16 May 2009)

mark sanger":1af6dju8 said:


> Hi Loz
> 
> Good work. You can get coloured ply which I have seen used and works well. Although I do not know where ot get it from, but I am sure the net would yield the info.



You could even colour it yourself, before you stick it together :-k 

LW


----------



## wizer (16 May 2009)

miles_hot":3r2n67zj said:


> I was having a dumb moment - thanks for the explanation. Does this method work well for solid wood or do you end up with a bunch of lines looking odd?
> 
> Miles



If the board is planed absolutely flat then it would work fine.


----------



## mark sanger (16 May 2009)

Lightweeder":2f3fe2mu said:


> mark sanger":2f3fe2mu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Loz
> ...



Hi 

Yes you may be able to but I am not sure how deep the stain would go. The coloured stuff is real high quality without any voids. I have been meaning to try it out myself. It is on one of my to do lists. Line 150 I think.


----------



## loz (18 May 2009)

Fairly happy with the result.








Loz


----------



## mark sanger (18 May 2009)

not surprised it looks very contemporary being made from ply.

Well done.


----------



## jammie*dodger (18 May 2009)

Hi Loz, that looks great. Nice to see such a wonderful bowl from such modest materials. I'll have to give it a go soon.


----------



## Neil Dyball (18 May 2009)

Hi Loz,

Nice result!

So, that's something else to add to my 'to do' list.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## shedhead (18 May 2009)

Must say the finished product looks great. Well done Loz.


----------



## Jenx (20 May 2009)

It sure Does ! ....

Go to the Top of the Class, Loz ... its a belter ! 
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## loz (20 May 2009)

Jenx":27yg40pb said:


> It sure Does ! ....
> 
> Go to the Top of the Class, Loz ... its a belter !
> 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)



Where's the large head smily 

Thanks Jenx !


----------

